# Student Project on IQ & Race



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It would be delicious to be around the idiot progs as their heads blew-up. Asian kid's project....



> The project that started the controversy was titled "Race and IQ." It raised the hypothesis: "If the average IQs of blacks, Southeast Asians, and Hispanics are lower than the average IQs of non-Hispanic whites and Northeast Asians, then the racial disproportionality in (HISP) is justified."


Open link to see the students posted results.....

All Hell Breaks Loose at California School After Asian Student Does Science Project on IQ and Race


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I have been saying this for years and years.

Evidence over the years backs it up...until liberals get involved.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smart kid, even bigger in the testes area.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

There is one race human. Eye , hair , skin color have nothing to do with IQ. You can find a high IQ person in every "racial" ethnic group there is or has ever been. Washington Carver, Steve Jobs, Albert Einstein, Isaac Newton . 

When you look at DNA there is no race. If you have a DNA test done you will find out you most likely have some DNA from several parts of the world.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> There is one race human. Eye , hair , skin color have nothing to do with IQ. You can find a high IQ person in every "racial" ethnic group there is or has ever been. Washington Carver, Steve Jobs, Albert Einstein, Isaac Newton .
> 
> When you look at DNA there is no race. If you have a DNA test done you will find out you most likely have some DNA from several parts of the world.


For the most part I agree with you. A couple things are pretty clear from the study though. First, there are social/familial factors that lead whites and some Asians to be better at learning. Second, the left will never admit how their policies have contributed to the struggles of blacks, Hispanics and others.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I have researched this to a great extent over the past 15 or so years.

The studies are out there proving what this kid states.

The "scientists" always find a reason that the IQ test given was flawed because of this that or the other thing. What it boils down to is political correctness.

There are 3 races on planet earth...

*******
*********
Caucasian

Break them down into first, second and third place as far as who is better at the sciences, math, furthering their culture/race, ect, etc, etc, etc, etc....

I don't think anyone will argue that the Chinese and Japanese rank #1 in smarts and historical technical accomplishments.

Next on the list is Caucasians.

That leaves #3.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> There is one race human. Eye , hair , skin color have nothing to do with IQ. You can find a high IQ person in every "racial" ethnic group there is or has ever been. Washington Carver, Steve Jobs, Albert Einstein, Isaac Newton .
> 
> When you look at DNA there is no race. If you have a DNA test done you will find out you most likely have some DNA from several parts of the world.


You sir are incorrect.



> Even if the differences are minor, they exist and so can be used to tell someone's race from their DNA. In fact, the FBI used a genetic test to figure out that a serial killer in Louisiana was black and not white, as they had initially thought. This helped the FBI redirect their efforts and catch the serial killer.


Understanding Genetics


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

African-descended people (Blacks) average cranial capacities of 1267 cm3, European-descended people (Whites) 1347 cm3, and East Asian-descended people (East Asians) 1364 cm3.

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S016028960200137X


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> There is one race human. Eye , hair , skin color have nothing to do with IQ. You can find a high IQ person in every "racial" ethnic group there is or has ever been. Washington Carver, Steve Jobs, Albert Einstein, Isaac Newton .
> 
> When you look at DNA there is no race. If you have a DNA test done you will find out you most likely have some DNA from several parts of the world.


Agree...so the new metric is that the deeper your Tan the dumber you are on average...And while we may have DNA from all over the world...its typically the ones who have it predominantly from Africa or the Middle East who are dumber than dirt. They tend to act more like the monkeys they cam from....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Something should be understood from all of this.

The color of your skin does not correlate to your actual IQ, and that's not what this student is claiming.
Your IQ is directly related to genetic and environmental factors that affect your ability to consume, relate, and apply knowledge.
The sad fact is, in countries that have long been considered 3rd world, they do not have access to the proper environmental factors that benefit learning, and are normally part of a culture that does not mingle with other groups, and thus stagnates their genetic variance. This leads to a two-fold problem with "races", but not really by color of skin, and more so by region of origin.

We know it's not a simple matter of skin color, since we find people of all colors with high IQ scores and incredible intellect.
This student is simply pointing out the glaringly obvious correlation which tends to tie IQ to region, but he identifies them by race in some instances.
You can see his discrepancy from the pure racial categorization in using southern and northern Asians. Same race, different region.
You could apply the same divide to any location that is primarily one race, but divided along environmental differences, allowing for better education and interaction with other groups of people to keep the genetic variance high. You would see the same variation in results.

It's a self-fulfilling prophesy if a race considers themselves to be adequate, and intentionally limits their access and opportunity to interact with other races and regions. In doing so, they create the right conditions to become a low-IQ population within a few generations.

EDIT: Since you nutters refuse to ignore him, and quote him, I have to see Jame's posts from time to time. To correct his inaccuracy... there is not one race. There is one species. There are multiple races, defined primarily by their specific evolution over thousands of generations while confined to a specific region of the planet. These changes over time allow for various mutations to become dominant that do not exist in other groups of the same species from other areas of the globe. Hence, genetics can indeed predict race.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

I don’t see anyone qustioning the validity of the test...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Weather it’s environmental, genetic or deep down desire: you have it or you do not. Stop the nonsense of putting unqualified people in positions for the sake of diversity. It doesn’t work . Patton caught flack for haveing Nazi’s run the trains after Germany ‘s defeat. Patton retorted find me non Nazi’s that can make the trains run on time.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is an old saying that goes something like: "The proof is in the pudding".

What was the racial and ethnic background of the greatest inventors of the world?

Airplane, . . . cotton gin, . . . internal combustion engine, . . . steam engine, . . . mass production facility / operation, . . . computer, . . . photo cameras, . . . Panama Canal, . . . electricity, . . . telephone, . . . telegraph, . . . firearms, . . . submarines, . . . rocket ships, . . . moon landings, . . . space station, . . . 

There is no doubt some correlation to "access and opportunity", . . . but at the same time, if we look at the progression of mankind, . . . certain portions of the world seemed to get to a certain level of technical maturity, . . . and stagnated there. 

They would still be chucking spears and cooking on an open fire if the colonists and missionaries had not brought the technology of stoves, houses, firearms, woven textiles, etc. to them.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I am an evolutionist.

A question that I've always had is....

If Africa was indeed where **** sapiens got their start...

Why was/is Africa so far behind in different areas of advancement? 

As a continent, Africa has everything a civilization would need to advance themselves at breakneck speed. It is rich in natural resources, almost entirely surrounded by water for transportation, etc, etc....

If they are where it all started....they had a head-start. Why so far behind?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I heard about this one on the radio yesterday. The back story is really humorous part.

Apparently, the school is some kind of magnet school for hyper-intelligent kids. Out of a student body of about 500 kids, 8 of them are black.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> I am an evolutionist.
> 
> A question that I've always had is....
> 
> ...


Evolution never had anything for me. The theory that there was absolutely NOTHING at one time, . . . and out of that nothing, . . . all by itself, . . . became something, . . . I just cannot wrap my ******* or hillbilly head around it.

BUT, . . . I will give the evolutionist thinkers the benefit of the doubt on the idea of "survival of the fittest" and the "most fit" are the ones that survive.

I also am absolutely committed to the book of Genesis in how this whole thing got started.

Where did God plant ol' Adam???? Africa will work for me, . . . no questions at all.

After getting started there, . . . they screwed up and Mr. Noah came on the scene, . . . landed on Mt. Ararat, . . . and from there sprang what we know as humanity.

Could it be that some of Noah's descendants wandered into Africa, . . . spent too much time in the sun, . . . and became darker skinned??? I'll give evolution that possibility.

Could it be that some of Noah's descendants were better at surviving the north had a penchant for blonde hair and blue eyed ladies??? I'll give evolution that possibility.

Could it be that some of Noah's descendants developed the Asian look of almond eyes and dark hair simply because they chose that look as their standard?? I'll give evolution that possibility.

This thing of the world and it's population is no doubt complicated, . . . but there is one thing we know for sure, . . . the genes of the parents go a long way in determining the genes of the children. The likes and dislikes of the parents do likewise, . . . as well as the intelligence of the parents being the major determining factor for the children.

If the really bright ones went one way, . . . that area should have really bright people, . . . if the dumber ones went another direction, . . . well, their kids would be dumber.

And of course, . . . in subsequent years, . . . the pool of people would tend to be very much like their parental gene pool.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

ajk1941 said:


> I don't see anyone qustioning the validity of the test...


That was my first question. I have "my kids" won many science fair awards over the past 30 years. My first impression was the entry was very crudely done. I really think this project was done to simply cause a fight! I have seen projects from 3rd graders look more professional. This is a "fake news" attempt at stirring the pot. Don't drink the Kool-Aid.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> I am an evolutionist.
> 
> A question that I've always had is....
> 
> ...


Two separate branches evolved from **** erectus, **** sapien hairless and fully furred,

the furred species then branched due to DNA change influenced by rain forest habitation into sub categories eventually evolving into *******

and at a slower rate chimpanzees.


----------

